# نصيحتكم يا خبراء cnc



## moqeem (2 أكتوبر 2011)

اخواني : 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

اريد منكم النصيحة في اختيار المحركات ودرايفراتها المناسبة لمشروعي 
 
اريد عمل راوتر للحفر على الواح ال mdf 
سوف اصنعه بمساحة (150 * 200 ) سم لكي استطيع العمل على كامل مساحة الالواح


اخترت 3 محركات 
NEMA 42 HIGH TORQUE STEPPER MOTOR 2830 oz-in 
رابط مواصفات المحرك 
http://www.kelinginc.net/NEMA42Motor.html
http://www.kelinginc.net/KL42H2150-42-8A.pdf


الدرايفرات ستكون
KL-11080 Microstepping Driver
رابط مواصفات الدرايفر
http://www.kelinginc.net/KL-11080.pdf

اريد منكم المشورة والنصيحة في النقاط التالية :
1- هل هذا المحرك مناسب لتحريك محاور مكينة ال cnc التي انوي تصنيعها

2- هل الدرايفر مناسب للمحرك . حيث ان الموقع لم يبين فولتية التشغيل للمحرك ثم ان الدرايفر يتغذى من التيار المتردد 
(AC 110) ولا اعلم كم دي سي فولت يخرج للمحرك

3- في حالة نجاحي في تصنيع المكنة هل تنفع للأستخدام في ورشة تجارية 


ارجو منكم مشكورين تقديم النصح لي قبل ان ابدأ مشروعي واشتري المحركات والدرايفرات 

وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بعلمكم ورزقكم من واسع فضله


----------



## moqeem (4 أكتوبر 2011)

لله يامحسنين


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي المحرك كافي لتحريك قطار مش ماكينه بس

والدرايفر ميه ميه ولا تشغل بالك بفلطية المحرك المهم ان تضبط الأمبير الخارج من الدرايفر مع الامبير المكتوب على المحرك

وتوكل على الله


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (5 أكتوبر 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي المحرك كافي لتحريك قطار مش ماكينه بس
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخ الاستاذ طارق مساعدتي في هذا السؤال ومشكور
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t286950.html


----------



## moqeem (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الأستاذ طارق
رزقك الله من واسع فضله وبارك لك في مالك وولدك
لم تجبني حول امكانية تخصيص المكنة لمشروع تجاري صغير (الحفر على الواح ال mdf)

حيث انني اود افتتاح ورشة خدمية داخل مجمعات ورش النجارة لخدمتهم في اعمال الحفر لصالح اخي الصغير الذي تخرج من الجامعة ولم يأمن له عمل .

مرة اخرى اقدر لك مساعدتك والتي امتنع عنها اغلب اخواننا في المنتديات العربية الأخرى


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي إجابة سؤالك ترجع لمدى صلابة وقوة ومرونة جسم الماكينة الذي صممته وهذا لا اعرفه إلا بالنظر إلى الماكينه وأنت صاحب التقييم فإن كنت تراها قوية وتتحمل فتوكل على الله 

أما إن كانت مجرد مشروع تجريبي مصنوع بطريقة بسيطه فلا تتحمل العمل الشاق هذا يرجع للتصميم ولك


----------



## moqeem (6 أكتوبر 2011)

توكلت على الله 
سوف اطلب المحركات وابدأ في تجميع الهيكل

وفقك الله اخي طارق


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (6 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ الحبيب طارق بلال بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك في خدمة الاخوان
اسال الله لك التوفيق 
وان ينفعنا بعلمك
ولا تحرمنا من هذا العلم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي أنا في خدمة أي شخص مجتهد يسعى لطلب العلم ويعرف قيمته ولا يدخر جهده في البحث ولكن للأسف هناك بعض الإخوه يدخل الملتقى وعنده استفسار أو سؤال تم الإجابة عليه عشرات المرات من قبل وهو ببساطه ودون أن يبذل أي مجهود يدخل ويطرح سؤاله في موضوع جديد مما تسبب في زيادة عدد المواضيع بصورة تضيع من دخل جديدا 

ولكن انت أخي الكريم سألت سؤال جديد لم يطلبه احد من قبل وكان بالنسبة لك مشكله حقيقيه وشعرت أنت في حاجه إلى من يساعدك وكذلك شعرت أنك بذلت مجهودك وتعبت ولم تصل لحل لذلك قمت بالبحث معك وحاولت فعلا أن أجد لك حلا ولما توصلت لهذه الفكره احضرتها إليك وأرجو الله ان ينفعك بها وان ينفع بها اخواننا المجتهدين

وان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتي وموازين حسنات من نقلها لغيره لتعم الفائدة 

والله الموفق


----------



## salah_design (10 أكتوبر 2011)

moqeem قال:


> اخي الأستاذ طارق
> رزقك الله من واسع فضله وبارك لك في مالك وولدك
> لم تجبني حول امكانية تخصيص المكنة لمشروع تجاري صغير (الحفر على الواح ال mdf)
> 
> ...


اخي العزيز مقيم
انا اشهد للاخ طارق بلال انه من الاخوة الافاضل الذين لا يتوانون بالاجابة والبحث للاجابة عن اسئلة السائلين في مجال اختصاصه
وكثير من الاخوه في هذا القسم يضعون خبراتهم بين ايدي السائلين
بارك الله في الاخ طارق واخوانه في الملتقى الذين يضعون خدمة الاخوة نصب اعينهم
واسال الله ان يوفقك في عملك 
والله ولي التوفيق
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## moqeem (7 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي 
salah_design

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك مجهوداتك في المنتدى انت وجميع المشرفين والاعضاء تجعل المتلقي العربي اسيراً لمنتداكم
وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## ابن الشط (2 يناير 2012)

وفقك الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما اخبار الماكينه يا اخ مقيم؟

ارجوا ان تصنعها بطول 2.5 *1.5 بدل 2*1.5

حيث أن الواح الخشب تكون غالبا 122*244سم


----------



## moqeem (14 أغسطس 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ما اخبار الماكينه يا اخ مقيم؟
> 
> ...




اخي الحبيب طارق
مبارك عليكم الشهر الكريم واتمه عليكم بالرحمة والعتق من النار

الحمد لله تم انجاز المهمة بنجاح

مساحة الطاولة 200*300 سم مربع

استطيع العمل على لوح كامل بمقاس 122*244 سم 


اخي الكريم اليك اهدي الرابط التالي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t338204.html

في انتظار تقييمك


----------

